# Ideas on fixing a bent auger



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

So I am in the middle of restoring a 5~7 year old Honda HS1132. The previous owner was wise enough to have heavy duty optional side mounted skids installed when he bought the blower so all the teeth on the augers are present. The housing isnt worn on the sides either as most of these hondas tend to loose their auger teeth and side of the housing due to lack of side skids. 

The left auger is bent though, I'll post pictures later, its not kinked or anything just bent at a couple of spots. 


Any ideas as to what would be the best method to fixing the auger?


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

JnC said:


> Any ideas as to what would be the best method to fixing the auger?


I have things lined up to build a jig that will hold an auger on a 1 inch shaft and let me get a farm jack on it all to pull and push things as needed. If it is the helical band that is bend you can sometimes whack it back into shape in place with a big dead blow hammer. If it is the support arms it may need to happen outside the machine.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd bring the torch out, heat it and straighten it as needed. I think it would be the easiest way to do it.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Would a regular propane torch do the trick?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't think it will work, but you can certainly try it. 
I would use a Oxi-accetylene torch for that purpose, so that you can really heat it up, when it gets red hot is really easy to "bend back".


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The real issue is the metal memory. Will the propane be hot enough to remove it, well if you heat bend, heat bend, heat bend, maybe. But that all said, you have to make sure that heat enough of the area to change said memory, and that's going to be at two locations.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Propane won't do anything for this.

It is a great reason for getting that Oxy Acetylene rig I have been wanting though.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here are a few starter kits:

Northern Industrial Welders Victor-Style Torch Kit with Tote | Cutting, Heating Welding Torches| Northern Tool + Equipment

Portable Welding Torch Kit w/ Oxygen & Acetylene Tanks

Professional Tote Oxygen Acetylene Oxy Welding Cutting Torch Kit Victor w Tank | eBay


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you get the kit, you will need to get the tanks filled as they come empty.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

_*JnC*_, 
I think your best bet will be if you have a friend that has an Oxy-Accetylene torch kit, see if he is willing to help you, or take it to a shop that has one and have them deal with it (it may be expensive).
Or if you are willing to drive to my place of work (~2-1/2 hours) I'll be able to help you as we have an Oxy-Accetylene torch kit (it will have to be after hours or on a weekend).
As an additional option, you can ship it to me (and back to you when done) and I will try to straighten it for you as best as I can free of charge.

:smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

Doesn't heat weaken the steel?
I had a bent auger blade (actually it was the paddle part - maybe it was 1/2" off of straight) on my Honda HS621 single stage SB. I removed the auger and placed the bent portion on a 4X4 and whacked it twice with a small single handed sledge hammer and it straightened right out.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the input, fellas. There was a slight bend in the right auger which I was able to straighten out using a body hammer and a dolly. 

The left one was dropped off with a local guy this morning who fixes lawnmowers and snowblowers. He said he can fix it for $10, I'll report back once I get it back.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan.
Let us know how it came out.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Picked up the auger the other day, took him about 10 minutes to do the job, while he was at it he also sandblasted the auger so I could primer/paint it with ease. Best $10 I ever spend to say the least


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Golfergordy said:


> Doesn't heat weaken the steel?


Depends on what you're referring to as weakening. If you mean can it take the temper out of metal - yes, that's what tempering is for. Metal has the potential for memory, it wants to return to the original state whenever possible. If you have something bent, at times straightening it out and it will want to return to the bent state. Heat as I understand can relieve that stress so it can be reformed without breaking.

If heat weakened metal in general, then any welded part would be weakened by the welding process which isn't necessarily the case. Heat is used in forming various parts so it's out there, just use it where necessary.

My 2 cents.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JnC said:


> Picked up the auger the other day, took him about 10 minutes to do the job, while he was at it he also sandblasted the auger so I could primer/paint it with ease. Best $10 I ever spend to say the least


That's great _*JnC*_, completely agree on the $10 expense. k:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Heck, $10 just to get it sand blasted is a deal. Congrats, and now you now where to take it for any sort of rest-o prep.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> Thanks for the input, fellas. There was a slight bend in the right auger which I was able to straighten out using a body hammer and a dolly.
> 
> The left one was dropped off with a local guy this morning who fixes lawnmowers and snowblowers. He said he can fix it for $10, I'll report back once I get it back.


I know this is old but when I have slightly bent augers I use locking pliers or locking 4 inch pliers to just bend back into place. It works. If you have to I have seen people weld 2 inch pieces of rebar or stock across the crease to strengthen it. Not sure if this works.

Right now I have a 1132 auger with SERIOUS bends in it. ALL the way over bends. Not sure what the owner hit but even using a heavy 6 foot bar will not straighten out the ends. the whole auger piece will straighten but not the end which has a big dip in it. Thought my propane torch would work but won't and I dont have anything heavier duty for this. May have to take to a shop.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I had one awhile back, a heavy duty old one ...... I used Mapp gas, and a couple small sledge hammers, as well as my piece of actual rail from the RR.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> as well as my piece of actual rail from the RR.


Those make great anvils...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

oh yeah .... best anvil one can get ..  top grade steel


----------

